# How to hang driftwood from the TOP...?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

How would one accomplish this? Glue? Bracket??

I know you need an aquarium, a branch, and water.

That's all I know...


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I can in my plywood tank.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess you could suspend on monofilament fishing line, hooked into the rim of the tank (as long as there was one). Or, maybe you could silicone a plastic bracket of some sort to the back and then use plastic screws to bolt the wood onto the bracket.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya.... I think that would have to be the way..

An H-frame or somthing.. Kinda depends on how big the wood will be.

This isnt a trimless right Pablo?

It should look wicked.


----------

